# problemas con el wifi

## silvered

en mi version del kernel no aparece mi tarjeta del wifi la cual es centrino wireless n1000 

hay una forma de hacerle un emerge a la tarjeta????

----------

## quilosaq

Creo que este artículo te puede ayudar:

http://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Wifi

----------

## cameta

Lo más importante es descubrir exactamente que hardware tienes. Recuerdo que hay casos que piezas vendidas bajo el mismo nombre y embalaje tienen chips diferentes.

----------

## Arctic

Instala lshw y ejecutalo a ver que encuentra referente a tu chip inalambrico, aunque buscando en "San Google" deberia de bastar. El soporte de Intel en linux parece bastante bueno ultimamente, me acuerdo de mi Intel 2200 que funcionaba a las mal maravillas y en windows era un latazo   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Eleazar Anzola

 *Arctic wrote:*   

> Instala lshw y ejecutalo a ver que encuentra referente a tu chip inalambrico, aunque buscando en "San Google" deberia de bastar. El soporte de Intel en linux parece bastante bueno ultimamente, me acuerdo de mi Intel 2200 que funcionaba a las mal maravillas y en windows era un latazo  

  Hasta el kernel 3.6.1-gentoo esa ipw2200 funcionó perfectamente, de echo es el que ahora estoy utilizando, pero de alli en adelante comenzo mi dolor de cabezas al no estar incluidas en el nuevo kernel. Solo aparece la ipw2100 y con esa nanai nanai ¿Será que tengo que morir estancado en la versión 3.6.1?   :Confused:   :Shocked: 

----------

## opotonil

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Hasta el kernel 3.6.1-gentoo esa ipw2200 funcionó perfectamente, de echo es el que ahora estoy utilizando, pero de alli en adelante comenzo mi dolor de cabezas al no estar incluidas en el nuevo kernel. Solo aparece la ipw2100 y con esa nanai nanai ¿Será que tengo que morir estancado en la versión 3.6.1?
> 
> 

 

¿Has probado con la versión 3.6.5? Estar tiene que estar, segun veo en el ChangeLog:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> commit ceb80aec3793b4e34b84849c2823d052c91a855b
> 
> Author: Stanislav Yakovlev <stas.yakovlev@gmail.com>
> ...

 

http://www.kernel.org/pub/linux/kernel/v3.0/ChangeLog-3.6.5

Salu2.

----------

## Arctic

 *Eleazar Anzola wrote:*   

>  *Arctic wrote:*   Instala lshw y ejecutalo a ver que encuentra referente a tu chip inalambrico, aunque buscando en "San Google" deberia de bastar. El soporte de Intel en linux parece bastante bueno ultimamente, me acuerdo de mi Intel 2200 que funcionaba a las mal maravillas y en windows era un latazo    Hasta el kernel 3.6.1-gentoo esa ipw2200 funcionó perfectamente, de echo es el que ahora estoy utilizando, pero de alli en adelante comenzo mi dolor de cabezas al no estar incluidas en el nuevo kernel. Solo aparece la ipw2100 y con esa nanai nanai ¿Será que tengo que morir estancado en la versión 3.6.1?   

 

Pues dale gracias al destino, apartir de la 3.6.1 hasta la 3.6.5 el kernel tiene un bug de corrupcion de datos que afecta a ext4, ademas de otro de controladora de disco, en el 3.6.6 ya estan corregidos ambos .

----------

## cameta

Yo ahora estoy con la 3.3.8 o sea que tendre en cuenta esto porque como me corrompa el ext4 menudo lio.  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## Arctic

 *cameta wrote:*   

> Yo ahora estoy con la 3.3.8 o sea que tendre en cuenta esto porque como me corrompa el ext4 menudo lio. 

 

La 3.3.8 es una EOL si mal no me equivoco, con lo cual seria más recomendable o bien tirar de rama 3.2 o bien saltar a la 3.6.6 donde ya han echo la regresión en ext4 y el problema está solucionado.

Usar  la ultima rama del kernel (aunque sea estable) tiene sus riesgos, yo uso la 3.6 por soporte de opengl 3.0 en radeon, pero salvo que tengamos mejoras muy significativas no merece minimamente ,lo peligroso de este bug es que ha afectado a ramas anteriores aunque para darse la corrupcion tienen que darse unos escenarios no habituales, de ahi que el bug tardase tiempo en detectarse.

Salu2

----------

## Eleazar Anzola

 *opotonil wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   
> 
> Hasta el kernel 3.6.1-gentoo esa ipw2200 funcionó perfectamente, de echo es el que ahora estoy utilizando, pero de alli en adelante comenzo mi dolor de cabezas al no estar incluidas en el nuevo kernel. Solo aparece la ipw2100 y con esa nanai nanai ¿Será que tengo que morir estancado en la versión 3.6.1?
> 
>  
> ...

 

Estimados,

No logro activar la ipw2200 en el kernel 3.6.6 que es el actualizado, no aparece el driver como tal, anque al hacer un find este es el resultado 

```
find -type f -name Makefile | xargs grep ipw2200

./drivers/net/wireless/ipw2x00/Makefile:obj-$(CONFIG_IPW2200) += ipw2200.o
```

el único que esta activo es el ipw2100 ¿Hay alguna manera de saber si lo descontinuaron?

----------

## opotonil

Has probado a buscar en la ayuda del kernel por "ipw2200" a ver si la encuentra, tendría que decirte donde esta, y mostrarte si depende de alguna opción que no tienes activada o si tienes alguna activada que la bloque. Puede que alguna de las anteriores sea la razón de que no te aparezca... No se me ocurre mucho más...

Salu2

----------

## Eleazar Anzola

 *opotonil wrote:*   

> Has probado a buscar en la ayuda del kernel por "ipw2200" a ver si la encuentra, tendría que decirte donde esta, y mostrarte si depende de alguna opción que no tienes activada o si tienes alguna activada que la bloque. Puede que alguna de las anteriores sea la razón de que no te aparezca... No se me ocurre mucho más...
> 
> Salu2

 

Consultando en Kernel & Hardware me dieron pistas similares solo que me indicaron donde buscar exactamente, la solución fue activar las extenciones y compatibilidad en:

```
Networking suport / wireless/cfg80211 wireless extensions compatibility
```

 problema resuelto para mi y ahora si en el kernel 3.6.6-gentoo y la ipw2200 funcionando  :Very Happy:   :Wink:  Gracias por la ayuda y comentarios

----------

